# Cramping



## MIHB (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi there. Currently on day 12 of 2ww (which is really 18day wait!) and my period is due tomorrow. I'm getting period pain like cramps... Is this a bad sign? Same thing happened last time but didn't get AF til week later, day b4 I was due to test. Last time had quite bad cramps throughout but this time felt fine with odd twinge... Now worried about these cramps. Any advice?


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello, I'm sorry I don't have a better answer but I always believe in thinking positive! You never know with our bodies! They tell us one hint and do another! I wish you all the best! Sending positive vibes x


----------

